# NFAA/SENIORS heart medication



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Viking53 said:


> i have a question that may have been answered already. seniors using heart medication needed and prescribed by the doctor is this a problem shooting at NFAA tournaments yet ?


If there's some medicine what is in doping list, U can talk to doctor and change it for another if necessary.
I think this goes for all tested sports.. not specified only to NFAA now when they start testing and if they're testing others than pro-class ?
I think they follow WADA rules..

Check list here -> https://www.wada-ama.org/en/what-we-do/the-prohibited-list


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

No, as there is no Drug testing being done at NFAA Tournaments. As far as Vegas they at this time have no intentions of testing at that level, the only reason it is being done at the top division is due to the money amount and at the recurve level due to the International participation for the most part and it is normal for them. The Heart medicine most of us take will not pass and that would affect a very large number of seniors at that division in Vegas and a few of us Championship Barebow competitors.


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

thank you for your answer,Viking53


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

only if you shoot in the pro division Viking53


----------



## MarkSirko (Jul 18, 2020)

Can’t live without my heart meds


----------

